# Hopheads Unite!



## Kmachine (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm a registered hophead and I love the super bitter, hoppy imperial IPA types. Unfortunately, most IPAs don't go well with cigars. :c What's everyone's favorite IPA? 

Here are just a few I've been enjoying lately.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I love the Stone 11th Anniversary Ale.


----------



## Fire It Up (Nov 12, 2007)

I just picked up a hopsickle this afternoon. If you want to do major damage to your taste buds, this is what you drink!!! The Pure Hoppiness is great and so is the Big Sky IPA. I'll let the 120 minute sit for another year or so.. Don't mind the other two, they're just weaksauce Belgians.


----------



## Kmachine (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice selection. That's what I'm talkin about! :tu


----------



## CSmith (Sep 29, 2007)

Kmachine said:


> Unfortunately, most IPAs don't go well with cigars. :c


I've noticed that too - how lame is that? Oh well, it's just greasing the whisky and Bourbon slope for me... :hn



Kmachine said:


> What's everyone's favorite IPA?


Ruination is a perennial favorite, as is Great Lakes Brewery's Commodore Perry. 

The local high-end beer/wine mart just got in some Victory Brewery Hop Devil. A lot of hops, but seems to be lacking some "character" if you ask me. It seems like it's trying so hard to be an IPA that it misses the mark - all hops and nothing else. I suppose one could figure that's the point from the name, but even so... I was a little disappointed, though I'll admit that it's probably more of a mood thing than a shortcoming in overall flavor.

Another local that's quickly becoming a favorite of mine is Hoppin' Frog's "Mean Manalishi" Double IPA. Started with one bottle on a whim, now there are 5 more sitting in my fridge. If you can find it anywhere nearby, it's totally worth the money.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

Dogfishhead 90 minute IPA


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

Fire It Up said:


> I just picked up a hopsickle this afternoon. If you want to do major damage to your taste buds, this is what you drink!!! The Pure Hoppiness is great and so is the Big Sky IPA. I'll let the 120 minute sit for another year or so.. Don't mind the other two, they're just weaksauce Belgians.


That 120 is one of my favorite beers but if you are a hophead you better drink it as fresh as possible. The alcohol sugars eat those hops inside of 6-9 months leaving a thick, sweet almost port like beer. I just drank one with a bottle date of 3/30/06 and 12/30/06 and both were hopless but tasty as hell!

I also love the DFH 90, Pliny the Elder (if you can get a growler), Stone 11th, Victory Hop Wallop, FFF Dreadnaught, and I guess the list could go on. :tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------

